# Steeldroid build.prop with SMC's camera edits



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I took the build.prop from Steeldroid and added the edits from SMC's camera edit (http://goo.gl/2EC7o) build.prop so we can have both of them in one. I'm not sure what all the changes in Steeldroid are, as the change log just says, "Lots of build.prop edits". Working great on my phone, running the deodexed rom. There is also a build.prop backup file included.

Edit: Allow me to add that you will need the other 2 files and .apk posted on the SMC link I added in order for the camera edits to work.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

hey I took all the files for this mod and packed them up in a flashable .zip. none of these files are my doing I just put them together for easy use. there are three files. one is just the camera mod. one is the camera mod with the build.prop mods from steel ROM. and the final is an unpatcher to put your build.prop and camera settings back to default. enjoy.

D3 Camera MOD - Download
D3 Steel Camera MOD - Download
D3 Camer MOD Unpatcher - Download


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Good idea.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

yup. just trying to keep in simple for end users.


----------

